# Démontage PowerMac G5



## Apca (16 Décembre 2004)

à tous...

J'aurai voulu savoir si vous n'aviez pas en stock  ou ailleur un lien, un fichier ou autre qui me permettrait de me montrer comment procédé pour démonter mon G5 afin que je le nettoye un peu partout.

Merci


----------



## VKTH (17 Décembre 2004)

Apca a dit:
			
		

> à tous...
> 
> J'aurai voulu savoir si vous n'aviez pas en stock  ou ailleur un lien, un fichier ou autre qui me permettrait de me montrer comment procédé pour démonter mon G5 afin que je le nettoye un peu partout.
> 
> Merci



On se sent l'âme bricoleur ?

T'as essayé des pshiiitttts d'air comprimé ( ces trucs, là, genre aérosol)  :rateau:


----------



## JPTK (17 Décembre 2004)

Il est déjà sale ???   Ca fait combien de temps que tu l'as, 1 mois non ? Il est sur et non pas sous ton bureau en plus ? Doit pas être bien sale, mais bon si ça t'amuse


----------



## Apca (17 Décembre 2004)

Tsss !  :hein: 

Je voualis juste savoir si ca existait (J'ai regarder sur le site d'apple mais rien trouvé)...
Je voulais de toute façon pas le nettoyer déjà maintenant !   
Juste savoir si y avait moyen car il me semble avoir vu des personnes qui avait enlever les processeur pour je ne sais plus quelle raison...   

Merci quands même.


----------



## VKTH (17 Décembre 2004)

Normal, sa petite fleur n'arrête pas d'éternuer...

( ok, je m'en vais pour ce soir )


----------



## Apca (17 Décembre 2004)

AmitiYoti a dit:
			
		

> On se sent l'âme bricoleur ?
> 
> T'as essayé des pshiiitttts d'air comprimé ( ces trucs, là, genre aérosol)  :rateau:



Bricoleur, je le suis   
Et les pshiiiiitttts d'air comprimé, je préfère pas trop utiliser sur l'ensemble du mac afin de ne pas foutre la poussière à d'autre endroit...  :bebe: 

Merci quands même !


----------

